# Espresso Lounge(Newcastle)



## Mr Bean (Nov 28, 2009)

An environmentally conscious espresso bar that brings the continental

coffee culture to the North East with a twist of ethical responsibility.

As a company, we are committed to supporting all initiatives that

encourage social and environmental responsibility.

Knowing what's in your coffee and where it came from is a good

place to start. Buying organic, fair trade and shade grown coffee costs

a little more, but what you're paying for is a better tasting, healthier brew&#8230;

as well as peace of mind.

http://www.espressolounge.co.uk


----------

